

Pixels per Inch formula: PPI=sqrt(Width^2+Height^2)/Diagonal. Your screen is obsolete. - poub
http://mac-machin.com/groups/mac-machin/wiki/26e9d/

======
stevedekorte
In order for this to measure to be meaningfull, typical viewing distances need
to be taken into account. A better measure would be pixels per degree (PPD).

------
ROFISH
I know for a fact that my near blind mother would not want a high PPI screen.
It took me forever to upgrade her to an LCD because should just couldn't read
the screen. Higher PPI is great, but we need resolution independence to make
it work.

------
tlrobinson
I'm not so sure you'll want ultra-high res monitors for your general purpose
computer until resolution independence is more prevalent, otherwise everything
will be tiny.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resolution_independence>

------
sfk
One person's eyestrain is not another person's eyestrain. I understand that
some people have problems with small fonts.

Other people, perhaps with sharper vision, find it _extremely_ tiring to stare
at a rigid square grid. BTW, the unpleasantness of looking at a square grid is
already mentioned in TAOCP, vol. 2, page 2.

The market does not cater to those people (anymore). The Thinkpad forums are
full of people lamenting the fact that Lenovo stopped offering flexview (IPS)
UXGA displays.

The list in the article is a hall of shame and notebook manufacturers should
wake up to the fact that a significant amount of consumers would spend money
if there were decent products to spend money on.

------
nickb
On a large screen, PPI is not as important as on a smaller screen. On a 15"
notebook, a ~100 ppi screen is perfectly fine and a larger ppi actually causes
a fair bit of eyestrain due to the size of fonts, UI controls etc. Until we
get a truly resolution independent OS (Snow Leopard maybe?), highly dense
large size screens are not going to be the holy grail.

~~~
litewulf
Hm, I have a 12" with 1400x1050, and its pretty eyestraining, and I'm only
getting 145ppi?!

160 seems scary :(

------
staunch
My Dell D830 is 1920x1200 @ 15.4", so it's not very far off. Best LCD I've
ever had when portability is taken into account.

------
psyklic
I've been researching netbooks lately. Most netbooks have a native resolution
of 1024x600. Not only are 10.2" screens less "obsolete," (yet have a lower
PPI) they are generally preferred by consumers over the 8.9" screens (both at
1024x600). Hence, I feel that the conclusion of this article is on shaky
ground ...

------
poub
Thanks for your comments. I’ve updated the post accordingly. I’m still waiting
a 300ppi screen as large as an A4 or A3 paper.

